

Windows 8: Beyond the hype - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=5089843a

======
drharris
Beware: Ironic title ahead. For something that [poorly] attempts to expose
hype, this article creates an equal amount in return. Might be popular with
the anti-Windows crowd, but seems to just be a bunch of FUD about how Windows
should never change ever again.

